# Streaker



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

I just saw a news article about a streaker interrupting Crufts during the Gundog class. Here's a link - the pictures are rather hysterical, in a really gross way! While part of me chuckles at the images, I do feel bad for the handlers and owners who worked so hard to make it there, and then their moment in the spotlight was tarnished with a fat naked guy. I think if I'd been competing I'd be pretty upset, and I'd probably lose all my concentration! 

http://news.ninemsn.com.au/glance/1027433/streaker-interrupts-dog-show


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I probably would have screamed out, "WOW! Looks like a Penis, only SMALLER!"
heehee


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Strategically placed cat mask LOL :bowl: The security guard wasn't looking at much else, at least not in these pictures LOL


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

My eyes.....my eyes!!!!! (figured something ought to be big). That is NOT an appealing sight!!!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Looking at the picture of the BIS Vizsla, I think he needed a cat mask too.
LMAO


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

LOL- That is hilarious! I probably would have died of laughter had I been there. What is up with the cat mask??! How about a dog one, come on- it's a dog show!


----------



## vixen (Jul 26, 2008)

your all lucky you where not there.

I was and had a great view. LOL


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

This particular streaker is famous for popping up at big events (excuse the pun!). I must say though, I don't find him in the least appealing, he has put on some weight in the past few years.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

vixen said:


> your all lucky you where not there.
> 
> I was and had a great view. LOL


I wouldn't call him a GREAt view!


----------



## vixen (Jul 26, 2008)

twinny41 said:


> I wouldn't call him a GREAt view!


 
OK maybe Great was not the word to use.

FULL view may have descided it better


----------

